
Ask HN: Whose going to AWS re:Invent? - harrisreynolds
Wanted to post this thread as a place where we could network on meeting fellow HN&#x27;ers.<p>If you are going, leave a comment on what tracks you are interested in or what AWS tech you want to learn more about.<p>Also if you want to connect let us know how to contact you.
======
harrisreynolds
I'll start! :-)

I'll be there from Sun-Friday. I am mainly interested in the BIG data,
analytics, data visualization type topics.

Wanting to talk to people that are using Redshift as their storage engine
about reporting/dashboards etc.

Feel free to reach out: harris@nimblelabs.com

